# will these fit the 200sx stock fog ports?



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

will these fit the 200sx stock fog light ports?

if they do im highly considering getting them.



> _http://www.brightheadlights-hid.com_
> *
> The Only TRUE HID - Auxiliary Low Beam Lights
> 
> ...


are stock fog size about the same as that?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I think 6.5" is a little wide. Otherwise its extremely tight. Ask someone to go outside and measure it.

Seth


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

yea, go measure it liu.. dont be lazy.. hehe.. they should fit.. i thought you were getting a diff. bumper??.. why dont you just wait?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

holy,

i dont have a 200sx bumper yet.

im waiting on more funding to get it in.


----------

